# Christian Counsel on Sick Children



## zackskrip (May 15, 2014)

Hello,

How do you counsel a mother who has a child that has a rare disease? This one doesn't appear to be fatal, but could be/has been very painful and damaging to the child. This is something the parents have been battling with for quite some time, first trying to get a diagnosis, and then (finally), trying to find treatment. The family has been through the wringer and the mother is really struggling with bitterness. She blames God for his illness. Not that she doesn't recognize sin, but riffing off of John Piper's _Don't Waste Your Cancer_ where he comes out and says "God could have kept that cell from mutating, but he didn't, therefore God wanted me to have cancer. (paraphrase)"

How do you weave in fallen creation into the sovereignty of God in a way that is meaningful to someone who isn't a theology nerd? How would you draw out God's goodness? And, I guess, most of all, could you pray for this family?


----------



## Eoghan (May 15, 2014)

I was very impressed by Joni's testimony (teaching?) at the Strange Fire Conference. I would watch her video/listen to the audio, depending on your broadband. She answers many of the why me questions.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2014)

I haven't read it, but I know that Answers in Genesis has a book for explaining to children why bad things like disease happen. It is called Why is Keilo Sick? Maybe it would be helpful.


----------

